# Anyone using T-works manager currently 2015?



## BazaamPrinting (Oct 18, 2015)

I am interested in purchasing this software ~ the latest version on there site. A lot of the reviews on this product were bad due to the lack of customer support ~ upgrades ~ quickbooks ~ vendor ~ pricing matrix issues/

Has any of these been fixed and or has the software gotten any better

Please respond only if you are currently using the latest version... Thanks


----------



## eliteprojensen (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a version I bought about 4-5 years ago. It took a little getting used to but I still use it to this day. I had a problem with saving files in the beginning. I shot them an email and they got back to me with a fix fairly quickly. If your looking for a program to quote jobs and invoice customers, I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## 2theteeguy (Feb 1, 2012)

check out Fast Manger


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't see where your able to process cards through tworks?? Have had tquoter for 4 years and it's been pretty good for most part but has stop being able to run credit cards through their so we are now shopping software as well . Fast works wants $300 monthly from us 6 pc's - but not sure if your able to process cc'a.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

All the commercial ones seem a bit overkill for me. Looking at tworks led me to filemaker Pro so now I've started building my own, it's been fun. Early days but here's where I am so far - https://youtu.be/giRfldpgToc


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought it years ago and am going to start using it again, my current problem is importing a customer list I really don't want to hand type every one in when its already in Quickbooks


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I've bought it and have been using it lately. I love the features it has, however it crashes sometimes and i have to manually copy and paste a main program file from a backup copy into the operating copy files. I'll usually lose some info. 

I do it as a hobby right now so i don't lose much and what i do is easy to re do. However because of this I'm also looking for something more reliable. Using it full time i would think wills be bad. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 2theteeguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Fast manager has cc capabilities.
I have nine computers for 300
Beat on them


----------

